# FDM download failed after it reached 83%



## abhishek39 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have FDM and an extremely slow internet.
download qt(1.7GB) with a lot of pain. when it reached 83%. i was browsing on net then i saw that the pc time was 10 mins faster than the actual time, so i corrected it. and suddenly the download failed.(do changing the time has any connection with the failed download??). i tried the file download in Firefox and it started succesfully(ie no problem with the link(*nds2.fds-forum.nokia.com/p/d/fds_forum/428e0ef9-1cb7-49cf-8ab5-0723f923e70d/Qt_SDK_Win_offline/QtSdk-offline-win-x86-v1_2_1.exe?fdptoken=1348276529_46d97394e1824c05ae0e121f01b722cc))
also i tried to download another file in FDM and it successfully started (i.e no problem in the FDM too).
then what must be the problem. *how to resume the download??.i cant restart the download again.*


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah, don't delete your present queue of qt. Restart the download. When FDM captures the link and started download, cancel it. Go to FDM, copy the link address for the 2nd download, replace the address of the first one with this, and reume the old download. It should do the trick.


----------



## abhishek39 (Sep 22, 2012)

it didn't. it says file not found on the server.
then i tried this one. restarted the download from the site. after it downloaded two or three MB i paused the download and replaced the newly created file with the original one. the download started and no new file is created. i think it is downloading to the the original file, good if it is. but the MB's downloaded are the same 2 then 3 while the original file was downloaded 83% is it downloading on the original file or not i am bit confused..!!.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 22, 2012)

Hmm...

I see that the link of from the Nokia website is dead now !.

And to resume the download, what @skud suggested should do the trick.

Also, re-setting the clock does break a download since it depends on it.

If you have a mac or your friends has one, take the incomplete downloaded file on usb drive to a mac computer and use the terminal to download the rest of the file. [ I don't know if ubuntu has this kind of thing or not ]


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2012)

@OP: post a screenshot of FDM.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh well !

Found a easy solution for @OP

If OP has a ubuntu installed on his computer he can do the following to resume the file.

Step 1 : copy the in-complete file from your Windows PC to a USB pen drive.

Step 2 : Login to your ubuntu desktop and open terminal from the applications list. [ also connect to the internet ]

Step 3 : Insert the USB pen drive and copy the in-complete file to documents folder [ or where ever you want ]

Step 4 : Now in the terminal *cd* to go to documents folder or to the folder you just copied your in-complete file to.

Step 5 : once you are in the documents folder in the terminal, shoot this command in.

*wget -c *urlofyournokiafile.exe* 

And press *ENTER* key

It will resume the file where FDM left-off. 

Cool Na !!! 

*@OP can also download and use Wget for Windows from **here* *if he does not have ubuntu installed.*



---------


----------



## abhishek39 (Sep 23, 2012)

i download wget from the site you preferred. but while installing it is showing this error :


i use windows 8. what may be the solution.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 23, 2012)

@abhishek39

WGet is not for Windows 8 currently. It requires many extra files which are not by default on Windows 8.

I am sorry, but you cannot use it in Windows 8.

As for other alternatives, I have already told you to use Ubuntu [ Even a Live CD will do ]

Also you can try it in windows 7. It works in Windows 7 x86 and x64.


----------



## abhishek39 (Sep 23, 2012)

i was a user of Ubuntu since 2 years. but mistakenly i installed windows 8 over it. i don't have a live CD for Ubuntu, i installed it inside windows 8, but unfortunately it cannot connect to internet.
also i haven't purchased windows 7. but i have a live CD for opensuse, can i use it?


> It requires many extra files which are not by default on Windows 8.


can u suggest me some thing to make it possible for windows 8.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 24, 2012)

abhishek39 said:


> but i have a live CD for opensuse, can i use it?



Yes! you can use the OpenSUSE live CD to use it.

Open terminal and type *wget -c - **your file.exe

Method is same as I explained for ubuntu.



abhishek39 said:


> can u suggest me some thing to make it possible for windows 8.



No! wget is not being ported for windows 8 yet due to some API issues.


----------



## abhishek39 (Sep 27, 2012)

OK, i installed wget in my friends windows 7 laptop. now, what to do next.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 27, 2012)

abhishek39 said:


> OK, i installed wget in my friends windows 7 laptop. now, what to do next.



All right.

I know you are a bit confused as to how to use it in *Windows 7*. 

Let's start:

Step 1 : Enable *Show Hidden Folder* from the *Folders Option *in *Control Panel* or directly from the *EXPLORER *window.

Step 2 : Copy the incomplete file ( yournokiafile.exe ) to this folder : *C:/users/<your user name>/AppData/Local/VirtualStore/Program files (x86)/GnuWin32/bin/<yournokiafile.exe>*

Step 3 : Goto Start and type *CMD* in the search bar and press *ENTER*

Step 4 : Navigate in the Command Window by using *cd* as given below:

cd Program files (x86)  [ press *Enter* key ]

cd GnuWin32 [ Press *Enter* Key ]

cd Bin [ Press *Enter* Key ]

*Now Type this command :*

*wget -c *nokiadownloadurl.html *[ Press *Enter* Key ]


Your file will RESUME again.

Note : _You can confirm if the file is being download onto simply by right clicking on the file it self and looking at the properties. [ this extra tip is for advanced users ]_


----------



## abhishek39 (Sep 27, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Step 2 : Copy the incomplete file ( yournokiafile.exe ) to this folder : *C:/users/<your user name>/AppData/Local/VirtualStore/Program files (x86)/GnuWin32/bin/<yournokiafile.exe>*



i cant find a folder c:/users/............/virtualstore is empty(i have already enabled 'show hidden folders'). should i create the folders 'Program files (x86)/GnuWin32/bin/'??


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 27, 2012)

abhishek39 said:


> i cant find a folder c:/users/............/virtualstore is empty(i have already enabled 'show hidden folders'). should i create the folders 'Program files (x86)/GnuWin32/bin/'??



NO

OH ! I forgot to ask you, is your windows 7 32bit ? If yes then put the incomplete file in this location: C:/users/<your user name>/AppData/Local/VirtualStore/*Program files*/GnuWin32/bin/<yournokiafile.exe>

Also please tell how did you installed *wget*, using *SETUP.exe ?*

Where is wget.exe in your computer ?


----------



## abhishek39 (Sep 28, 2012)

i am using windows 7 64 bit. also the folder is empty.

and i have installed wget using setup.exe:


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 28, 2012)

abhishek39 said:


> i am using windows 7 64 bit. also the folder is empty.
> View attachment 7101
> and i have installed wget using setup.exe:
> View attachment 7102



OK 

You should disable the *UAC* in windows 7 before you install *wget*. *OR* right click on *wget-1.1.14-1-setup.exe* and *run as Administrator*.

Anyway.

Step 1  : First check if you have wget.exein this location or not : *c:\program files (x86)\GnuWin32\Bin\* Wget.exe

Step 2 : Now do *one* of the following:

*Option A: *

Goto *CMD* [ command prompt ] and type the following:

on the C:\

TYPE cd 
cd *Program files (x86)* [ press Enter key ]

cd *GnuWin32* [ Press Enter Key ]

cd *Bin* [ Press Enter Key ]

Now Type this command :

wget "*www.indiaschoolguru.com" [ Press *Enter* Key ] [*without quotation marks* - *"* ]

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t474/devyam/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%20WIN-DEEPSERVER/Gnu/gnu2_zps9e357589-Copy.jpg

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t474/devyam/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%20WIN-DEEPSERVER/Gnu/gnu3_zpsdeca8a76-Copy.jpg

This will automatically create the *missing folders* in the *destination location* and put one *index.html* there [ just ignore this *index.html* file ]

*Very Important Step :*

Now goto *c:\program files (x86)\GnuWin32\Bin\* and check if it has the *index.html* file you just downloaded or not ? if *yes*.

You need to put yournokiafile.exe here in this location.

If your answer is *NO* , follow *Option B:*

*Option B: *

Step B1 : Goto *c:\program files (x86)\GnuWget* location in windows explorer and copy the *Bin* directory to your desktop [ note : just copy it, do not move anything from there ]

Step B2 : Copy the incomplete file to this *bin* folder on your *desktop*.

Step B3 : Now Goto to *CMD* [ Command Prompt ]

And *TYPE* the following: *Cd desktop\bin* on the C:\ prompt

And then *TYPE* *wget -c* *nokiadownloadurl.html [ Press *Enter* Key ]

The file will *resume* to download.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 28, 2012)

Why not use IDM?


----------



## abhishek39 (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks tech&me i will try ..

how can i use idm??


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 30, 2012)

*@abhishek39*

use *Wget* it is easy to use and fast.

Once you install *wget*, just copy the *bin* folder to your desktop and start using it.


----------



## abhishek39 (Oct 3, 2012)

i followed till the last step, until that every thing was fine...
but after this


> And then TYPE wget -c *nokiadownloadurl.html [ Press Enter Key ]
> 
> The file will resume to download.


it is saying 

it is downloading form beginning ....again
it has created a new file,instead of downloading on the same:

what to do???


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 3, 2012)

*@abhishek39*

Follow the steps below:

Step 1: Rename your original file, see the screen shot.

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t474/devyam/search/Capture3.png

Step 2: Run the command again.


----------



## abhishek39 (Oct 3, 2012)

and delete the newly created file.....??


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 3, 2012)

No

I think you should RENAME and add the following to your original file:

*?fdptoken=1349331494_6c5f........................*

Note : (.exe) is already there in that file. It is just hidden from view.

And yes you can delete the new file.

--------------------------------------------------------
dude you cannot resume this particular file.

It creates a NEW token every time you start download from Nokia Website.

Anyway, please update your progress.


----------

